# Super Bowl TV Deals?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Anyone seen any TV deals that are too good to pass up this week?

I passed on all the Black Friday stuff because I had time, but I'll be needing some TV's for our new house within the next few months.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

havent seen any, but i'm going to take a look. a couple years ago, my kids smashed our 50 inch TV. as a punishment, i bought the smallest TCL/Roku tv, which was 32. ...they couldn't care less about the size. might be time to upgrade

Edit: the TV is TCL, not Vizio.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I am a long time fan of Samsung TV's. But Sony and LG make some great units as well.

Since you are looking for TV deals I am assuming you are not necessarily looking for the ultimate 8k top of the line TV's. If you want that top of the line I would stick with the 3 or 4 main players.

Over the holidays we bought a TCL 6-series Roku tv. For a slightly more budget TV I am really impressed. The quality of the picture is good and the fact that it is a Roku tv means the remote is basic and helps to just run apps. The 6-series is where I would start but the 8-series would be better in my opinion based on "extras".

I also bought the TCL sound-bar that matches up with the TV. It plugged in with 1 cable and as soon as it turned on it recognized and paired them together. Setup was super easy.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

TroyScherer said:


> I am a long time fan of Samsung TV's. But Sony and LG make some great units as well.
> 
> Since you are looking for TV deals I am assuming you are not necessarily looking for the ultimate 8k top of the line TV's. If you want that top of the line I would stick with the 3 or 4 main players.
> 
> ...


does the sound bar help with volume control? E.G., noise and music are really loud but dialogue is really low.

I find myself watching TV holding the remote control in my hand ready to adjust the volume up to hear the actors speak, and adjust it down to avoid really loid noises. I have young kids and this is really annoying. Seems to happen more when watching HBO and why is it always something I don't want my kids to hear that is really loud?(LG TV)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> ...Since you are looking for TV deals I am assuming you are not necessarily looking for the ultimate 8k top of the line TV's...
> 
> ...Over the holidays we bought a TCL 6-series Roku tv. For a slightly more budget TV I am really impressed...


So that is pretty much exactly where I am. We're by no means power users, and we like the Roku because it is easy enough for our daughters to operate. Live sports and cartoons account for probably 90% of our TV time.

The TCL 6-Series seems like a good compromise between price and quality for an average user. That is sort of where I landed in my search back in the fall. I do wish they had an offering >75" - I have a couple locations where I could go a little bigger.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Getting Fat said:


> does the sound bar help with volume control? E.G., noise and music are really loud but dialogue is really low.
> 
> I find myself watching TV holding the remote control in my hand ready to adjust the volume up to hear the actors speak, and adjust it down to avoid really loid noises. I have young kids and this is really annoying. Seems to happen more when watching HBO and why is it always something I don't want my kids to hear that is really loud?(LG TV)



For us the sound bar does help some with the issue of noise and music vs dialogue. The soundbar we got (TCL ALTO 9) has built in audio setting for music, movie, standard, and I think voice.

And since I matched the TV and sound bar the 1 Roku remote control everything for me.

Link to sound bar: https://www.tcl.com/us/en/products/sound-bars/alto-9-plus/alto-9-plus-3-1-channel-sound-bar-ts9030


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Ware said:


> So that is pretty much exactly where I am. We're by no means power users, and we like the Roku because it is easy enough for our daughters to operate. Live sports and cartoons account for probably 90% of our TV time.
> 
> The TCL 6-Series seems like a good compromise between price and quality for an average user. That is sort of where I landed in my search back in the fall. I do wish they had an offering >75" - I have a couple locations where I could go a little bigger.



It worked great for us because she didn't want to go with a huge screen size and we were replacing a 10yr old 42" Samsung. So going with a 55" 6-series was perfect because we got the larger screen size but the physical size was almost identical. This means I didn't have the buy a new console. Yay for me....

when looking at TVs larger than 75 it looks like its really just 85" or so. I'm not a big fan of projectors and don't have any regulars daily use of watching them, but I always thought that anything larger than say 75 was more in projector territory for me. Those 85's get expensive quick.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Price range on the TLC Roku is quite large. Here is the rundown on a 65"
4 Series - $499
5 Series - $699
6 Series - $999
8 Series - $1,999

I will also use it mostly for cartoons and occasional sports. is it worth $1,500 to make Mickey's nose extra black? :lol:


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> Price range on the TLC Roku is quite large. Here is the rundown on a 65"
> 4 Series - $499
> 5 Series - $699
> 6 Series - $999
> ...



Ya. The prices vary based on what all features or picture quality you want.
This is a decent comparison just based on the TCL series options. 
https://www.tcl.com/us/en/products/home-theater/compare

It really comes down to how much you really want to spend and what you are ultimately using it for. Basic cartoon and stuff you don't really need much. But if you are watching movies and sports having a better display with higher refresh rate helps make things look better.

For me the 6-series has the right combo of 4K, refresh rate for fast moving content like sports, Dolby sound, etc to make it a good choice. And the new Qled version that came out around the 1st of this year is supposed to be really nice.

I bought our 6-series on sale for the price of the 5-series.

That being said we have a really basic 3-series 32 in out basement workout room to just stream some music and workout content and it works well for that.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I am shopping for a new big screen too.

All my TVs are Sony Bravias, circa 2002ish? Amazing pictures still, and it all matches up to my other stereo, DVD and BluRay equipment.

I bought one LG, but it broke its glass the first time I plugged it in, and I could not get any repair center to accept the TV for warranty repairs. I bought it for only $100 extra when I bought a Dell computer, but the repair guys LG referred me to refused to repair it. New glass supposedly would cost $210, and both guys said LG would not pay for it, so I could not get it repaired. Never buying anything from LG again...one repair guy told me LG makes cheap TVs and to just throw it away...!

I ended up tearing the LG TV apart just to see how it was made. Then I recycled the carcass. Never again.

Anyway, I want a Sony but they are pricey. But they run FOREVER.

The three Bravias are 60, 120 and 240 MHz refresh rates, and watching sports or Motorsports racing on the 240 unit is amazing.

I used to subscribe to Sound & Vision magazine to stay current on latest technologies but I dropped it after I got the Bravias.

May need to bone up some more. More homework to do....

All I know is I'm buying a Sony. I truly believe they are worth it.

Best Buy is gonna love me.... :bd: The bride wants a bigger TV. I almost fell out of my recliner when she said that. Who am I to argue?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I have switched some Panasonic Plasmas( best sets ever made ), to LG TVs.

I have some non OLED on my patio and the OLED in the house and I can't recommend them enough. Especially for children, or nannies/babysitters. The magic remote with the cursor and the ability to treat the TV like a computer is fantastic. The apps, the user interface is easy and the picture is really really good once you dial it in with some help online.

Bought ours from Costco, long warranties, solid panels that are extremely light. The OLED are so think it's nearly terrifying to handle.

The patio TV is a 50" and while under cover it's nearly the edge of the patio and gets its share of elements, tons of Georgia humidity, rain, pollen, etc.

Keeps ticking in and environment it's absolutely not designed for.


----------

